# calf with bloody poop



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

we have a new calf ( sim-angus), born yesterday afternoon.(10-9)..she was up and on her feet soon after birth tugging away ....she is a big calf, a heifer...bright eyed and looked great yesterday...she still looks good this morning however

I noticed that mixed in with her poop is blood..not heavy active bleeding but red, maybe a bit 'mucusy' ....and NOT just a spot here and there....once she peed it seemed to all wash away....like I said it is not active bleeding..I left her with her mom and will recheck shortly..I have not seen this before...

I suspect that even though it was the momma cow's 7th calf, it was her biggest and maybe a tad more difficult to squeeze out...though the birth time was not prolonged...

is it possible that she still has some of the mother cows hormones in her system and this is the cause...or is this something for me to be concerned about....I can put them up, if need be, but they are still in the bonding zone out here..alone and off to themselves for a day or two...

do I need to be concerned?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Odd in a new born but bloody poop (red) is a sign of coccidia. I'd be calling the vet as its a new one on me so young but a sulfa drench is the treatment.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

There might be a number of things that cause blood in the newborn's manure, but I think it takes a little longer for coccidia to develop. I could be wrong. If you are very concerned, you could take a fecal sample to your vet or state lab for analysis.

Here's the website for Corid, a popular treatment for coccidia; it has a lot of information about it: http://www.corid.com/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

calf is now 36 hours old...still up and still bright eyed...manure is more formed than yesterday and getting more brown in color than the first new baby yellow....but there is still blood mixed in...I can't see how it could be coccidia when she is still so little and only on her mom....could it be in the mother's milk?...this momma has a huge udder...it is her seventh calf...all have been outstanding calves...I can call the vet, however we now have a new young vet....and I am not convinced yet of his abilities...which is why I thought I would consult here first... I am more than willing to treat her, if it is necessary....


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

It's a normal occurrence in baby calves, and like you said usually looks mucousy.


----------



## chester5731 (Jul 6, 2011)

My vet once told me that is an early sign of scours and to give probiotics. Since mine are a bottle calves from a dairy I just mix it in their milk. That has taken care of it the few times I have seen it happen.


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

Allen W said:


> It's a normal occurrence in baby calves, and like you said usually looks mucousy.


Yes, I've seen little strings of blood come out for up to a week, plenty normal after that.

First poo may be black/dark brown, then bright orange, then transition to normal brown color. A little bit of blood or mucous is just cleaning out their system from birth.

Signs of concern would be if the manure was thin, white or gray, bubbly, mostly blood, etc.


----------



## grayhorse42 (Mar 21, 2016)

I had the same problem cleared up in 4 to 5 days.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I have never seen blood in a young calf's poop here, but the first time I saw the Technicolor "whole lotta colostrum" poop, I called the vet! Hope it clears up.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Allen and Rosalind, I believe are on the right track. The little blood spot is something you sometimes see inner mingled with with the remains of the mucous plug. It can be from a small broken blood vessel that popped if the calf was straining to pass the plug. If it were seen later. Say a few weeks I would concur with what Ross said. Treat for coccidia. 
Sometimes calves get slightly dehydrated right after birth causing a more solid mucous plug. You have to remember that they are used to being in a very moist environment for the past few months and it may cause them to strain while passing the plug. Thus breaking a small blood vessel.
Its one of the things that the colostrum remedies. That along with the antibodies, the calf receives simple sugars for quick energy, large amounts of fluids and trace minerals to regulate the calf's metabolism to keep it hydrated during this adapting period after birth. In turn giving its little body the ability to stay warm. Its used to having its momma do all that for it while ineutural (spelling). That's why its so important to stay out of natures way when at all possible. We think that we are doing a good thing by supplementing them with a bottle but nothing is as good as the colostrum. Don't do so unless the calf can't or is not drinking. Sometimes we get "too far up in the bit" and want to force things to happen. 
If you want to check your calf's hydration level, there is a simple unscientific way. Roll the top lip up and press in on the upper gum line and release. If the skin doesn't quickly re inflate and turn from the red/white/blue back to its original color you probably should be watching that calf for listlessness and reduced energy level. And treat accordingly.
The next time that you have a hold of a healthy one try it. Then you will be able to know the difference. 
This works well for cattle, horses, sheep and goats. I've even tried it on the leg of a chicken just above the knee. It good indicator if you know what its suppose to look like when the animals healthy.
I know that I've carried on a bit. I'm sorry. It seems as though there is a lot of unsuredness that is coming along with the birth of one's animals. I hope this helps.


----------

